
Oracle app server hack let one attacker mine $226,000 worth of cryptocoins - based2
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/hackers-turn-weblogic-peoplesoft-servers-into-cryptocoin-miners/
======
based2
[https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2017-10271](https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2017-10271)

